# looking for subwork in jersey



## jerseyplower (Oct 22, 2014)

Have a 2012 Ram 2500 with new western v-plow and tailgate spreader. Let me know if anyone has anything thanks


----------



## Psipressure (Jan 28, 2014)

You should put where in NJ you are from.


----------



## jerseyplower (Oct 22, 2014)

Psipressure;1852998 said:


> You should put where in NJ you are from.


Somerset county


----------



## mmitchell (Jun 19, 2008)

*snow work*

Give me a call. I have a few locations near you. 215-530-8615.

Thank you,
Mike


----------



## NJlandscaper908 (Oct 29, 2010)

I have plowing in Union county. Pm me.


----------



## ACACIA Services (Nov 18, 2014)

I have plowing opportunities across the state of NJ. Give me a call at 855-522-2242.

- Carolyn


----------

